# Kato Unitrack, combinations of straights



## DieselGen (May 3, 2011)

I'm putting together a temporary layout for the kids with some Kato Unitrack and had a couple spots where I needed odd lengths. I know Kato has an adjustable section, 20-050 good for 78mm to 108mm, but I wanted to see what I could do with combinations of standard short sections. It took a bit of Excel spreadsheet work but I worked out the kinks thanks to someone's base conversion macro. I used a maximum of 9 pieces of any one length but it works from 2 to 9 . The spreadsheet can go a lot farther than this. I just sorted for length and grabbed the first few hundred combos. In my case, I needed to make up 331.5mm to fill in between a curve and a 90 degree crossing. I found nine combinations that give me between 330.5mm and 333 including five at 331mm. I'm sure one of those will work perfectly well.

If you want the spreadsheet, drop me a PM.

Length, 186, 124, 64, 62, 45.5, 29
29.0	0	0	0	0	0	1
45.5	0	0	0	0	1	0
58.0	0	0	0	0	0	2
62.0	0	0	0	1	0	0
64.0	0	0	1	0	0	0
74.5	0	0	0	0	1	1
87.0	0	0	0	0	0	3
91.0	0	0	0	0	2	0
91.0	0	0	0	1	0	1
93.0	0	0	1	0	0	1
103.5	0	0	0	0	1	2
107.5	0	0	0	1	1	0
109.5	0	0	1	0	1	0
116.0	0	0	0	0	0	4
120.0	0	0	0	0	2	1
120.0	0	0	0	1	0	2
122.0	0	0	1	0	0	2
124.0	0	0	0	2	0	0
126.0	0	0	1	1	0	0
128.0	0	0	2	0	0	0
132.5	0	0	0	0	1	3
136.5	0	0	0	0	3	0
136.5	0	0	0	1	1	1
138.5	0	0	1	0	1	1
145.0	0	0	0	0	0	5
149.0	0	0	0	0	2	2
149.0	0	0	0	1	0	3
151.0	0	0	1	0	0	3
153.0	0	0	0	1	2	0
153.0	0	0	0	2	0	1
155.0	0	0	1	0	2	0
155.0	0	0	1	1	0	1
157.0	0	0	2	0	0	1
161.5	0	0	0	0	1	4
165.5	0	0	0	0	3	1
165.5	0	0	0	1	1	2
167.5	0	0	1	0	1	2
169.5	0	0	0	2	1	0
171.5	0	0	1	1	1	0
173.5	0	0	2	0	1	0
174.0	0	0	0	0	0	6
178.0	0	0	0	0	2	3
178.0	0	0	0	1	0	4
180.0	0	0	1	0	0	4
182.0	0	0	0	0	4	0
182.0	0	0	0	1	2	1
182.0	0	0	0	2	0	2
184.0	0	0	1	0	2	1
184.0	0	0	1	1	0	2
186.0	0	0	0	3	0	0
186.0	0	0	2	0	0	2
188.0	0	0	1	2	0	0
190.0	0	0	2	1	0	0
190.5	0	0	0	0	1	5
192.0	0	0	3	0	0	0
194.5	0	0	0	0	3	2
194.5	0	0	0	1	1	3
196.5	0	0	1	0	1	3
198.5	0	0	0	1	3	0
198.5	0	0	0	2	1	1
200.5	0	0	1	0	3	0
200.5	0	0	1	1 1	1
202.5	0	0	2	0	1	1
203.0	0	0	0	0	0	7
207.0	0	0	0	0	2	4
207.0	0	0	0	1	0	5
209.0	0	0	1	0	0	5
211.0	0	0	0	0	4	1
211.0	0	0	0	1	2	2
211.0	0	0	0	2	0	3
213.0	0	0	1	0	2	2
213.0	0	0	1	1	0	3
215.0	0	0	0	2	2	0
215.0	0	0	0	3	0	1
215.0	0	0	2	0	0	3
217.0	0	0	1	1	2	0
217.0	0	0	1	2	0	1
219.0	0	0	2	0	2	0
219.0	0	0	2	1	0	1
219.5	0	0	0	0	1	6
221.0	0	0	3	0	0	1
223.5	0	0	0	0	3	3
223.5	0	0	0	1	1	4
225.5	0	0	1	0	1	4
227.5	0	0	0	0	5	0
227.5	0	0	0	1	3	1
227.5	0	0	0	2	1	2
229.5	0	0	1	0	3	1
229.5	0	0	1	1	1	2
231.5	0	0	0	3	1	0
231.5	0	0	2	0	1	2
232.0	0	0	0	0	0	8
233.5	0	0	1	2	1	0
235.5	0	0	2	1	1	0
236.0	0	0	0	0	2	5
236.0	0	0	0	1	0	6
237.5	0	0	3	0	1	0
238.0	0	0	1	0	0	6
240.0	0	0	0	0	4	2
240.0	0	0	0	1	2	3
240.0	0	0	0	2	0	4
242.0	0	0	1	0	2	3
242.0	0	0	1	1	0	4
244.0	0	0	0	1	4	0
244.0	0	0	0	2	2	1
244.0	0	0	0	3	0	2
244.0	0	0	2	0	0	4
246.0	0	0	1	0	4	0
246.0	0	0	1	1	2	1
246.0	0	0	1	2	0	2
248.0	0	0	0	4	0	0
248.0	0	0	2	0	2	1
248.0	0	0	2	1	0	2
248.5	0	0	0	0	1	7
250.0	0	0	3	0	0	2
250.0	0	0	1	3	0	0
252.0	0	0	2	2	0	0
252.5	0	0	0	0	3	4
252.5	0	0	0	1	1	5
254.0	0	0	3	1	0	0
254.5	0	0	1	0	1	5
256.0	0	0	4	0	0	0
256.5	0	0	0	0	5	1
256.5	0	0	0	1	3	2
256.5	0	0	0	2	1	3
258.5	0	0	1	0	3	2
258.5	0	0	1	1	1	3
260.5	0	0	0	2	3	0
260.5	0	0	0	3	1	1
260.5	0	0	2	0	1	3
261.0	0	0	0	0	0	9
262.5	0	0	1	1	3	0
262.5	0	0	1	2	1	1
264.5	0	0	2	0	3	0
264.5	0	0	2	1	1	1
265.0	0	0	0	0	2	6
265.0	0	0	0	1	0	7
266.5	0	0	3	0	1	1
267.0	0	0	1	0	0	7
269.0	0	0	0	0	4	3
269.0	0	0	0	1	2	4
269.0	0	0	0	2	0	5
271.0	0	0	1	0	2	4
271.0	0	0	1	1	0	5
273.0	0	0	0	0	6	0
273.0	0	0	0	1	4	1
273.0	0	0	0	2	2	2
273.0	0	0	0	3	0	3
273.0	0	0	2	0	0	5
275.0	0	0	1	0	4	1
275.0	0	0	1	1	2	2
275.0	0	0	1	2	0	3
277.0	0	0	0	3	2	0
277.0	0	0	0	4	0	1
277.0	0	0	2	0	2	2
277.0	0	0	2	1	0	3
277.5	0	0	0	0	1	8
279.0	0	0	3	0	0	3
279.0	0	0	1	2	2	0
279.0	0	0	1	3	0	1
281.0	0	0	2	2	0	1
281.0	0	0	2	1	2	0
281.5	0	0	0	0	3	5
281.5	0	0	0	1	1	6
283.0	0	0	3	0	2	0
283.0	0	0	3	1	0	1
283.5	0	0	1	0	1	6
285.0	0	0	4	0	0	1
285.5	0	0	0	0	5	2
285.5	0	0	0	1	3	3
285.5	0	0	0	2	1	4
287.5	0	0	1	0	3	3
287.5	0	0	1	1	1	4
289.5	0	0	0	1	5	0
289.5	0	0	0	2	3	1
289.5	0	0	0	3	1	2
289.5	0	0	2	0	1	4
291.5	0	0	1	0	5	0
291.5	0	0	1	1	3	1
291.5	0	0	1	2	1	2
293.5	0	0	0	4	1	0
293.5	0	0	2	0	3	1
293.5	0	0	2	1	1	2
294.0	0	0	0	0	2	7
294.0	0	0	0	1	0	8
295.5	0	0	3	0	1	2
295.5	0	0	1	3	1	0
296.0	0	0	1	0	0	8
297.5	0	0	2	2	1	0
298.0	0	0	0	0	4	4
298.0	0	0	0	1	2	5
298.0	0	0	0	2	0	6
299.5	0	0	3	1	1	0
300.0	0	0	1	0	2	5
300.0	0	0	1	1	0	6
301.5	0	0	4	0	1	0
302.0	0	0	0	0	6	1
302.0	0	0	0	1	4	2
302.0	0	0	0	2	2	3
302.0	0	0	0	3	0	4
302.0	0	0	2	0	0	6
304.0	0	0	1	0	4	2
304.0	0	0	1	1	2	3
304.0	0	0	1	2	0	4
306.0	0	0	0	2	4	0
306.0	0	0	0	3	2	1
306.0	0	0	0	4	0	2
306.0	0	0	2	0	2	3
306.0	0	0	2	1	0	4
306.5	0	0	0	0	1	9
308.0	0	0	3	0	0	4
308.0	0	0	1	1	4	0
308.0	0	0	1	2	2	1
308.0	0	0	1	3	0	2
310.0	0	0	2	2	0	2
310.0	0	0	0	5	0	0
310.0	0	0	2	0	4	0
310.0	0	0	2	1	2	1
310.5	0	0	0	0	3	6
310.5	0	0	0	1	1	7
312.0	0	0	3	0	2	1
312.0	0	0	3	1	0	2
312.0	0	0	1	4	0	0
312.5	0	0	1	0	1	7
314.0	0	0	2	3	0	0
314.0	0	0	4	0	0	2
314.5	0	0	0	0	5	3
314.5	0	0	0	1	3	4
314.5	0	0	0	2	1	5
316.0	0	0	3	2	0	0
316.5	0	0	1	0	3	4
316.5	0	0	1	1	1	5
318.5 0	0	0	0	7	0
318.5	0	0	0	1	5	1
318.5	0	0	0	2	3	2
318.5	0	0	0	3	1	3
318.5	0	0	2	0	1	5
320.5	0	0	1	0	5	1
320.5	0	0	1	1	3	2
320.5	0	0	1	2	1	3
322.5	0	0	0	3	3	0
322.5	0	0	0	4	1	1
322.5	0	0	2	0	3	2
322.5	0	0	2	1	1	3
323.0	0	0	0	0	2	8
323.0	0	0	0	1	0	9
324.5	0	0	3	0	1	3
324.5	0	0	1	2	3	0
324.5	0	0	1	3	1	1
325.0	0	0	1	0	0	9
326.5	0	0	2	2	1	1
326.5	0	0	2	1	3	0
327.0	0	0	0	0	4	5
327.0	0	0	0	1	2	6
327.0	0	0	0	2	0	7
328.5	0	0	3	0	3	0
328.5	0	0	3	1	1	1
329.0	0	0	1	0	2	6
329.0	0	0	1	1	0	7
330.5	0	0	4	0	1	1
331.0	0	0	0	0	6	2
331.0	0	0	0	1	4	3
331.0	0	0	0	2	2	4
331.0	0	0	0	3	0	5
331.0	0	0	2	0	0	7
333.0	0	0	1	0	4	3
333.0	0	0	1	1	2	4
333.0	0	0	1	2	0	5
335.0	0	0	0	1	6	0
335.0	0	0	0	2	4	1
335.0	0	0	0	3	2	2
335.0	0	0	0	4	0	3
335.0	0	0	2	0	2	4
335.0	0	0	2	1	0	5
337.0	0	0	1	0	6	0
337.0	0	0	3	0	0	5
337.0	0	0	1	1	4	1
337.0	0	0	1	2	2	2
337.0	0	0	1	3	0	3
339.0	0	0	2	2	0	3
339.0	0	0	0	4	2	0
339.0	0	0	0	5	0	1
339.0	0	0	2	0	4	1
339.0	0	0	2	1	2	2
339.5	0	0	0	0	3	7
339.5	0	0	0	1	1	8
341.0	0	0	3	0	2	2
341.0	0	0	3	1	0	3
341.0	0	0	1	3	2	0
341.0	0	0	1	4	0	1
341.5	0	0	1	0	1	8
343.0	0	0	2	2	2	0
343.0	0	0	2	3	0	1
343.0	0	0	4	0	0	3
343.5	0	0	0	0	5	4
343.5	0	0	0	1	3	5
343.5	0	0	0	2	1	6
345.0	0	0	3	1	2	0
345.0	0	0	3	2	0	1
345.5	0	0	1	0	3	5
345.5	0	0	1	1	1	6
347.0	0	0	4	0	2	0
347.5	0	0	0	0	7	1
347.5	0	0	0	1	5	2
347.5	0	0	0	2	3	3
347.5	0	0	0	3	1	4
347.5	0	0	2	0	1	6


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol a simple spreadsheet to list possible pieces by length. That is just brilliant :thumbsup: sure beats laying out pieces by hand or cutting a piece out of the middle and gluing it back together.


----------



## joebarnin (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, this will come in handy.


----------

